# Overweight and IUI



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Can anyone help I have my first appointment with my IUI doctor and I am very concerned as I am overweight and have been losing weight my question is there a limit of how overweight you can be for this treatment. At present I am 16 1/2 stone and have lost 1 1/2 stone,  I would be grateful for any advise.


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Skippy
Its v hard when there's enough to worry about without having to worry about weight as well.
Some clinics do have limits re weight for IVF but I am not sure about IUI. If you are paying privately it won't make any difference as far as I'm aware anyway.
Sugary
xxxx.


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, thank you for your reply, well started to go swimming 3 times a week so hope this helps and the IUI doctors understand.  Thank you.


----------

